# بخاخ العطر بتلات الورد صانعة الفشار ترمس الرحلات منظم الحلق والكثير .. (موضوع متجدد)



## ميمي مول (11 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

حياااكم في متجري متجر ميمي مول

أقسام المتجر : رومنسيات - منظمات ومنزليات - أدوات المطبخ - شنط نسائية والكثييييييير 

أتشرف بزيارتكم لمتجري على الرابط :

www.meme-mall.com

حسابنا في انستغرام : mememall

التوصيل للمنزل والتسليم يد بيد في المدينة المنورة ب 15 ريال للمشوار 

والشحن لباب المنزل في أغلب المدن الرئيسية ب 35 - 45 ريال حسب المدينة والوزن عبر شركة ألما اكسبرس

أو عبر الزاجل وغيره من شركات الشحن ب 10 - 40 ريال حسب المدينة أو عبر أي شركة تفضلوها 

للتواصل والطلب عبر الواتس اب أو بالاتصال على :

للنساء : 0568002970

للرجال : 0568006945

راح استعرض بعض منتجات المتجر في هالموضوع ولمشاهدة المزيد اسعد بزيارتكم للموقع وتقدروا تطلبو وتسجلو مشترياتكم عبر الموقع وراح نتواصل معاكم وذلك على الرابط :

www.meme-mall.com

قسم المنظمات والمنزليات

شنطة سرير الطفل 
شنطة رائعة لأغراض الطفل يمكن تحويلها لسرير للطفل ,,,,,
مناسبة للرحلات والسفريات ,,,
متوفرة بلونين بيج وأسود / أحمر و أسود

السعر 250 ريال







شنطة سرير الطفل (2)

السعر 180 ريال





صانعة الفشار 
مناسبة للاستخدام المنزلي .. لا تحتاج إلى استخدام الزيت .. تمتع بطعم الفشار الصحي خلال دقائق .. مناسبة للحفلات الصغيرة 

السعر 90 ريال 






ترمس الرحلات 
قابل للطي ويسهل تجزينه ولن يأخذ مساحة في مطبخك .. سعة الترمس 5.5 لتر .. مناسب لاستخدامه في الرحلات وداخل المنزل .. مرفق معه قاعدة لتثبيته عليها .. مناسب للماء والمشروبات 
متوفر بثلاثة ألوان : الوردي و التركواز و الاخضر 

السعر 35 ريال 






وصلة الأساور والسلاسل 

السعر 8 ريال 






شباصة لف الشعر

العلبة تحتوي على ثلاثة قطع 

السعر 5 ريال 






منظم الحلق فراشة
يحمل حتى 48 زوج من الحلق .. مصنوع من الأكريليك الشفاف

السعر 20 ريال 






منظم الحلق مستطيل
يحمل حتى 60 زوج من الحلق .. مصنوع من الأكريليك الشفاف

السعر 30 ريال






الطبق المزدوج
مناسب للوجبات الخفيفة في المنزل والحفلات المختلفة .. ذو قاعدة ثابتة وغير منزلقة وتتميز بتصميمها الجذاب والرائع .. شكل مريح بالمسك باليد الواحدة .. ثلاثة أجزاء مفتوحة الجوانب لإخفاء القشور والبذور عند الأكل كبذور وقشور التمر والفستق .. يتميز بسهولة تنظيفه وتجزينه بشكل منفصل متوفر باللونين الأخضر و الموف

السعر 15 ريال




​

برطمان المشروبات
بلاستيكي متوفر بحجمين مختلفين كبير وصغير

الكبير ب 8 ريال ...... الصغير ب 6 ريال 




​
بتلات الورد 
متوفر بستة ألوان : الأحمر - الأبيض - العودي - الأصفر - الوردي - السكري ... الكيس الواحد لون واحد فقط

السعر 5 ريال 





مدفع الورد 
متوفر بحجمين صغير وكبير 

الكبير ب 7 ريال ..... الصغير ب 5 ريال 






بخاخ العطر السحري
يمكن تعبئة البخاخ مباشرة من أي زجاجة عطر ذات رأس بخاخ قابل للإزالة .. ما عليك إلا أن تقوم بكل بساطة بإزالة الفوهة من زجاجة العطر الكبيرة، وضخ البخاخ لأعلى وأسفل على الأنبوب ، وما هي إلا ثوانٍ معدودة حتى يصبح البخاخ جاهز ... مناسبة لشنطة السهرة ومناسبة للجيب .. مثالية للطالبات والموظفات .. متوفرة باللونين الأسود والأحمر 

السعر 15 ريال






ليفة الاستحمام الاسفنجية للأطفال
متوفرة ب 5 أشكال

السعر 5 ريال






حامل أكياس المهملات
الطريقة الأمثل لتنظيف المهملات أثناء وجودك خارج المنزل كما يمكن تعليقها داخل الحمامات .. صغيرة الحجم سهلة الحمل ويمكن وضعها في الحقيبة أو تعليقها في عربة الطفل بواسطة خطاف التعليق .. يمكن استخدام الأكياس للتخلص من حفاضات الأطفال - المناديل المتسخة - الفوط الصحية - بطريقة صحية وسليمة .. يتوفر لدينا لفائف لاعادة التعبئة عند نفاذ العبوة الأساسية .. العبوة الأساسية مرفق معها لفافتين 

السعر 8 ريال






أكياس المهملات 
لفائف التعبئة لحامل أكياس المهملات .. يمكن استخدام اللفائف بدون الحامل .. العبوة تحتوي على 3 لفائف 

السعر 4 ريال






شمع الشرار للحفلات
متوفر بحجمين مختلفين صغير وكبير .. يحتوي الكيس على 6 شموع

الكبير ب 8 ريال .... الصغير ب 6 ريال 




​

سماعة خشبية 
تدعم اليو اس بي - تدعم ذاكرة خارجية - تشغل الراديو أيضا - تحتوي على ريموت - قابلة لاعادة الشحن - ألوان زاهية ورائعة ,,,,,,

السعر 125 ريال






الكوب الآمن للأطفال
لن ينسكب العصير أو الماء على أرضية منزلك أو على أجهزة وألعاب طفلك بعد اليوم ,,,,,

السعر 15 ريال






سماعة بلوتوث مستطيلة بإضاءة
سماعة بلوتوث بإضاءة - تدعم USB - تدعم ذاكرة خارجية 

السعر 125 ريال






سماعة بلوتوث بإضاءة
سماعة بلوتوث بإضاءة - تدعم USB - تدعم ذاكرة خارجية

السعر 75 ريال






سماعة بلوتوث مستطيلة
سماعة بلوتوث - تدعم USB - تدعم ذاكرة خارجية

السعر 90 ريال






سماعة بلوتوث شكل نظارة
سماعة بلوتوث - تدعم USB - تدعم ذاكرة خارجية

السعر 70 ريال




​
سماعة بلوتوث بإضاءة
سماعة بلوتوث بإضاءة - تدعم USB - تدعم ذاكرة خارجية

السعر 85 ريال




مجفف الملابس المتنقل
يجفف الملابس في اقل من ساعه .. يجفف عن طريق الهواء الساخن وبدون دورة تجفيف ..
لا يسبب ضرر بالملابس .. مثالي للملابس الحساسة الملابس الداخلية ملابس الأطفال ..
يجفف الأحذية القبعات القفازات الجلود .. فقط علقي الملابس في المجفف ..
سهل التركيب والحمل يمكن نقله لأي مكان .. مناسب للسفريات وللرحلات ..

السعر 155 ريال




​
دولاب طاولة الكوي
مصنوع من الخشب والواجهة الأمامية له عبارة عن مرآة كبيرة !
يتم تثبيته في الجدار والمرآة ستضفي على المكان رونقا رائعا ولن يشوه منظر الغرفة أو الصالة !
طاولة الكوي موجودة داخل الدولاب ومصنوعة من الخشب يتم انزالها عند الكوي ثم ثنيها مرة أخرى بعد الانتهاء !
يمكن استخدام الرفوف الداخلية للدولاب أيضا !
متوفر باللون الأبيض والأسود ...

السعر 480 ريال




حامل الجوال - لمقود السيارة -
حامل الجوال يمكن تثبيته على مقود السيارة خلال ثواني وازالته خلال ثواني !
لاتحتاج إلى أدوات لتثبيته !
الأجزاء التي تثبت الجوال مصنوعة من السليكون وبالتالي لن تخدش جوالك !
يمكن أن يتمدد المقبض حتى 86 سم !
الان لا تشوه طبلون سيارتك بأي حامل جوال يحتاج إلى غراء بعد اليوم !
مناسب جدا لمن يرغب بالتحدث بالسبيكر أو لمستخدمي الجي بي اس ,,

السعر 30 ريال






قارورة ماء بفلتر

السعر 15 ريال






آلة العناية بالقدم
للعناية بالقدم من التشققات !
مرفق معها مبرد للقدم وصنفرة بعدد 4 قطع وفرشاة وشنطة مخملية مميزة للآلة ...
تعمل بالبطاريات ..

السعر 55 ريال




​
منظم الميك أب الدوار 

السعر 140 ريال




صانعة الأساور المطاطية
متوفر معها 600 مطاط 
بامكانك عمل الكثير من الأساور المطاطية بألوان مختلفة ورائعة

السعر 25 ريال




علب التوزيعات
علب التوزيعات للمناسبات والحفلات وحفلات السابع 
متوفرة بأشكال الشوكولاتة المميزة 
سنكرس , مالتيزرز , تويكس , مارس , كواليتي ستريت , جالاكسي , كيت كات

سعر الدرزن - 12 علبة - 72 ريال






فير الشعر الدوار ان ستايلر

السعر 185 ريال






منظم توصيلة الكهرباء
احمي أطفالك من خطر الأسلاك المكشوفة وفتحات توصيلة الكهرباء 
وحافظي على المنظر الرائع للمنزل 
متوفر باللون الأبيض فقط

السعر 25 ريال






ستاند التاب والايباد

السعر 15 ريال






مقص الفتلة الكهربائي

السعر 50 ريال






قبعة الاستحمام للاطفال

السعر 10 ريال






الطبق الامن للأطفال

السعر 10 ريال






حصالة اسطوانة الغاز 

السعر 15 ريال






سماعة الجالاكسي والايفون كرة

السعر 30 ريال






منظم الاكسسوارات فستان

السعر 20 ريال






ميزان قص الشعر

السعر 15 ريال






آلة البدي كير

السعر 20 ريال







وصلة الاستشوار

السعر 30 ريال




​
الازرار المتنقل

السعر 10 ريال





قسم أدوات المطبخ​
طقم كاسات الآيسكريم
الطقم عبارة عن 4 كاسات بملاعقها

السعر 20 ريال






صندوق المشاوي

السعر 80 ريال






منظم البهارات المتحرك

السعر 40 ريال




​
صانعة الشيبس ( للميكرويف )

السعر 40 ريال




​
ستاند التنظيم

السعر 50 ريال







قطاعة الخضروات
زيني أطباقك بأشكال مميزة من الخضروات مع قطاعة الخضروات المميزة
تقوم بتقطيع الخضروات بشكلين مختلفين
استخدام سهل وبسيط 

السعر 40 ريال






العصارة الفورية
قم بتحضير عصيرك المفضل في دقائق مع العصارة الفورية .. استخدم كأس الخلط ككأس للشرب .. بامكانك حمله خارج المنزل .. شكل مميز ورائع  

السعر 110 ريال






فرامة الورقيات

السعر 37 ريال






حافظة الكب كيك
الحافظة تحتوي على ثلاثة أدوار .. تحمل حتى 24 قطعة

السعر 70 ريال






ستاند الكيك المربع

السعر 50 ريال






وعاء مقياس الزيت

السعر 20 ريال






منظم المعلبات

السعر 20 ريال






مزين الفواكه 

السعر 20 ريال






قلم تزيين الكيك

السعر 8 ريال




​
طقم سكين الحفلات

السعر 50 ريال




حافظة الليمون الزجاجية 

السعر 8 ريال




ستاند علب البهارات

السعر 35 ريال






برغي التقطيع

السعر 6 ريال






قطاعة الفراولة

السعر 6 ريال






محفظة الورقيات الحجم الكبير

السعر 15 ريال






قطاعة الطماطم شرائح

السعر 10 ريال






براية الجزر

السعر 7 ريال






فرشاة الدهن

السعر 20 ريال






حامل ليفة المغسلة

السعر 10 ريال






العصا المضيئة
العلبة تحتوي على 100 حبة

السعر 35 ريال




​


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: بخاخ العطر بتلات الورد صانعة الفشار ترمس الرحلات منظم الحلق والكثير .. (موضوع متج*

رائحةة زكية جداً


----------

